# Elevador de voltaje



## Alejandro Andreu (Oct 24, 2005)

Hola, buenas tardes, y un saludo a todas personas pertenecientes a este foro.

Acudo al foro, para que me echéis una mano, necesito una fuente de alimentación portátil, que me de a la salida de 0 a 20 o 25 v, y sobre 2A. Teniendo a la entrada 12v. 

Mi idea es utilizar una batería de moto. la necesito por cuestiones de trabajo, ya que  por la calle, no hay muchos enchufes...y necesito llevármela conmigo.

Alguien me puede echar una mano?


----------



## lestat_in_chain (Ene 14, 2006)

Lo que podrias hacer es un inversor de voltaje CD-CA, con transistores, despues esa señal  aplicarle un multiplicador de voltaje con simples capacitores y diodos, y finalmente, hacer otro  inversor de voltaje CD-CA, ya con los 120v, y la frecuencia  corecta.


----------



## josepower (Ene 15, 2006)

Apreciado amigo, en principio lo que solicitas es complejo, puesto que si pides salida regulable y además que la tensión de entrada sea mayor a veces y menor en otras que la tensión de entrada, precisamos un convertidor conmutado en topología buck-boost, bien con aislamiento flyback o sin él, sepic, en cualquier caso, define un poco más las necesidades reales de la tensión de salida que precisas con mas detalle, puesto que cubrir el margen desde 0 hasta 25 volts, lo veo complejo sinceramente, y porque tiene que llegar a 0, ¿controlas alguna carga inductiva tipo motor acaso?, espero haberte podido ayudar, un saludo,

José Antonio
Power Electronics Engineer


----------



## Raflex (Ene 15, 2006)

Otro punto importante, como requieres 2A a la salida, requieres mas del doble en la entrada, ya que el elevador de tension te reduce la corriente, necesitarias conseguir una buena bateria de gran capacidad.


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Feb 12, 2006)

Para que vas a utilizar la fuente? lo que dice jose power es correcto, necesitas una fuente de ese tipo. pero si la quieres regulada (o sea, retroalimentada) esta muy dificil con ese rango de voltaje. Ahora, si no es necesario que sea regulada, pues facilitas mucho las cosas. como vez?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 6, 2008)

Alejandro, lo más simple y (probablemente) sensato es usar dos baterías. Tendrías 24V para regular con un 317 y la corriente la podés aumentar con un 3055. Pagarás el precio de tener peso extra, pero también vas a tener el doble de autonomía y 40 veces más simplicidad en el diseño (menos cosas pueden salir mal).
Si la batería es la que está colocada en la moto, no creo que tengas muchos problemas para agregar otra.
Si no, vas a chocar con todos los problemas que te expusieron ya (principalmente por la corriente que necesitás).
Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Nov 6, 2008)

si son 20 dc se puede diseñar un convertidor elevador dc-dc, el problema es que es una fuente variable, y creeme que hacer una fuente variable desde 0 voltios es algo complejo.


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yo creo que la parte dificil es la de elevar el voltaje. La fuente variable es muy sencilla, podes hacerla con un LM317 o con un potenciometro y 2 transistores(muy simple)

En cuanto a elevar el voltaje. Lo mas sencillo seria hacer un convertidor DC-AC con un transformador de nucleo de hierro. Luego rectificas y filtras la salida de transformador y regulas la tension.


----------



## crimson (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola, ya armé este elevador de tensión y anda bárbaro, con una batería de alarma de 7A le saqué 24V a 3A hasta que perdió regulación. Lo usé para la salida de un transmisor, para aumentarle la potencia. Anda bien, después los 24V podés bajarlos con un LM317 o modificando la resistencia de 22K de realimentación. Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Nov 7, 2008)

Me olvidé un detalle: los toroides marcados "70uHy" son dos toroides amarillos de unos 5cm de diámetro exterior que saqué de un par de fuentes conmutadas de PC quemadas. Los bobiné por completo con alambre de 0,70 de transformador y listo. La bobina marcada "choke" la hice con un toroide más chico, de 1 pulgada más o menos también bobinado con alambre 0,70. Los diodos SFR607 no los conseguí, pero usé los diodos que quedaban en el cadáver de la fuente conmutada a la que le saqué los toroides (antes los medí, por supuesto...). En general, cualquier diodo "rápido" o "de fuente conmutada" de 3A anda bien. Saludos C


----------

